
New method 'confirms dark energy' - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-13462926
======
Wilduck
Maybe I'm wrong, but isn't this simply a better study that shows the universe
is expanding and not a direct observation of dark energy? Is there something
particularly novel about this study?

